# Budgie seems as if it may be ill



## kvijaymur (Aug 10, 2016)

Hi all,
I am Vijay, new to this forum.My budgie is behaving differently for past 1 week. It pushes its head up and down frequently, sometimes like pushing air out of its mouth. sits like tired and sleepy.
for photos 
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B33MmMEGGL-eVEFLNkJhNXUtTHM/view?usp=sharing https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B33MmMEGGL-ecHdVM29oaURWRm8/view?usp=sharing https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B33MmMEGGL-eYWREUnpJU0c0MTQ/view?usp=sharing

i doubt its pregnant but only few times it goes inside box.

can any one advice please..

Regards,
Vijay


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi Vijay :welcome: to Talk Budgies

How long have you had these two budgies?
Are you positive they are not related?
Do you know for certain how old they are?
Why do you have a nestbox in their cage at this time? 
Budgies do not need a nestbox for sleeping as they sleep on perches.

You can have budgies as pets and not breed them. 
In fact, that is generally best as one should have a very strong basic knowledge of the birds, their behavior and best practices for their care before even beginning the extensive research necessary for ethical and responsible breeding.

I recommend you remove the nest box immediately.
Are these the only two budgies you have in that particular cage?
How large is the cage you have them in?
Length x Width x Height?

Please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi there and welcome to the forums! 

From your description it does seem that your female budgie is sick.
Sick budgies or budgies with overall weaker immune systems which are more fragile and prone to get sick more often should not be put to breeding because this will seriously put their lives at risk, not to mention the higher chances of the offspring from inheriting the health issues.
Please remove the nest box as your budgie is sick and you don't yet seem to be fully ready and prepared for breeding in a responsible manner.
Your budgie needs to be seen by an avian vet specialist or at the very least a vet experienced with birds, so that she is properly examined, diagnosed and treated.

I hope your budgie feels better soon, good luck!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi Vijay! :welcome: to the forums!

Deborah and Aluz have given wonderful advice, and it is in the best interest of your little budgie, especially since she's sick, that you remove the nest box and don't even consider breeding right now. :thumbsup: 

Hopefully, you're able to find an avian vet or at least a veterinarian that treats birds so that you're able to diagnose and cure your little girl!

Please keep us posted on her condition. 

In the meantime, be sure to read through the links provided as you'll find lots of useful information to help you stay updated on the best budgie practices  

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 

Cheers and good luck! :wave:


----------

